# Can I keep black neon tetra with red cherry shrimp



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

No. Regular Neon tetras aren't safe with them. Black Neons also aren't true Neons, they are of a different family so whether or not you read that Neons are safe with them or not wouldn't matter. I read the same somewhere as well and believed it until I saw the leftover dead carcasses of Cherries in my tank. The only fish that are generally safe with Cherry Shrimp are Oto's.


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

Blackheart said:


> No. Regular Neon tetras aren't safe with them. Black Neons also aren't true Neons, they are of a different family so whether or not you read that Neons are safe with them or not wouldn't matter. I read the same somewhere as well and believed it until I saw the leftover dead carcasses of Cherries in my tank. The only fish that are generally safe with Cherry Shrimp are Oto's.


Could the shrimp of died on something else and the neon just ate the dead body? Did you actually see the neon attack the shrimp? 





Blackheart said:


> No. The only fish that are generally safe with Cherry Shrimp are Oto's.


My regular neon tetra don't bother the red cherry shrimp. 

I found this online: 
The Best Types Of Fish For Your Shrimp Aquarium

Neon Tetras
These little fish are actually some of the best types of freshwater fish for keeping in large communities, as they don’t seem to harm anything. On top of that, the spectacle of these little guys swimming around together in a school of 7,8 or more can be an awesome sight. Peaceful and small fish, they are highly unlikely to bother your shrimp, and they are very adaptable as well, being able to live in a pH range from 5.0 to 7.0 quite comfortably. These types of fish are a beautiful addition to any shrimp tank and come well recommended.

Glow-light Tetras
Much like their neon cousins, the glow-light tetras are ideal types of tropical fish to keep with your shrimp because they are small and peaceable. They act in much the same way to their cousins as well, though they are perhaps a little bit more shy, and will take time to adjust to a new tank. During this time you can expect them to be hiding out with your shrimp.

Harelequin Rasboras
These small, intensely colorful fish are great types of tropical fish for your shrimp tank. They can be kept alone, or in shoals, or even with groups of other peaceful fish. Harlequin Rasboras generally prefer water that is slightly acidic and soft, but they can be kept in neutral or ever so slightly alkaline water without too many health problems. Note that they do like to eat live food, as well as flakes, and so if you are trying to breed shrimp then keeping them together is not such a good idea when the babies start popping out.

White Clouds
Extremely beautiful types of freshwater fish, don’t go making the mistake of assuming it looks like the white clouds that you see up in the shy. They take their name not from the clouds in the sky, but rather the mountain in China in which they were first discovered – the White Cloud Mountain.

They used to be known as a “poor man’s tetra” due to the coppery stripe that runs lengthwise along its body and the fact they have a similar body shape. These types of fish are not actually tropical fish, although they are often labeled as such, due to the way they do so well in tropical aquariums.

These types of freshwater fish are ideal for keeping with shrimp – they are peaceful, happy enough to eat flake food and leave your shrimp well alone.

Glassfish
A delightful and incredibly unique type of tropical fish, the glassfish gets its name from its distinctive translucent flesh. You can see right through them, making out their bone structure, internal organs and more.

There are several different types of glassfish, but most of them act and look similar enough. They are usually quite shy fish, and will spend a lot of time hiding out. Non-aggressive, they are unlikely to bother your shrimp too much, and usually they never grow to a large enough size to be much threat to them.

Don’t be put off by their false reputation for being difficult to keep alive. It’s said that these types of tropical fish need brackish water to survive, but in the wild they are actually found in streams rather than estuaries. So long as you keep them in true freshwater, you should have no trouble with them.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

miogpsrocks said:


> Could the shrimp of died on something else and the neon just ate the dead body? Did you actually see the neon attack the shrimp?


No. I didn't actually see it, but If that was the case, it's a very odd and unlikely coincidence that they would have all died at once. But yet, I still had an Amano shrimp in there still left intact and alive. I've also tried keeping them in the past together before and the same thing happened. The Neons ate them. 

If it was me, I would setup a tank all for their own if you really wanted to own some Cherry Shrimp, or go with Amanos.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes you can. If there is enough cover your cherries will thrive. They will eat some young but will leave the adults alone.


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

Couesfanatic said:


> Yes you can. If there is enough cover your cherries will thrive. They will eat some young but will leave the adults alone.


When you say young, do you mean the newly born ones or like young adult shrimp? 

Thanks.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

both


----------



## bassbuster23 (Jan 7, 2008)

I keep red cherries and rainbow shrimp in my tank.....& black neon tetras are one of the inhabitants. There is plant/driftwood cover in my tank also. I don't have any issues with shrimp being eaten until my black phantom tetras flare up on one of my shrimp. That creates a frenzy and the rest of the fish get involved.....naturally. Lately, that only seems to happen when one of my shrimp gets skittish and starts darting all over the place......exciting the fish. Other than that, they are co-existing.

+1 to the fish eating baby/juvenile shrimp when they can.


----------

